# SF/East Bay Flex drivers



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi all. I have a family member that just signed up with Flex and was activated a couple days ago. She lives in the east bay (Concord) and was told her only two options were Sunnyvale or SF.

Is there anything closer to her (Oakland/Walnut Creek)?

Is SF/Sunnyvale Prime Now? Or Flex?

Does she have any other location options or is she stuck going to the city whenever she wants hours? 

Thanks.


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

Svale is prime, hot wheels, etc.


----------



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

Rosio said:


> Svale is prime, hot wheels, etc.


Do you know of a warehouse that is out of the east bay?


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

http://www.mwpvl.com/html/amazon_com.html

This link was pasted a few months ago here.


----------



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

Rosio said:


> http://www.mwpvl.com/html/amazon_com.html
> 
> This link was pasted a few months ago here.


Thanks a bunch.


----------

